# VW T5 steel wheel with tyres



## lascelles (Jun 7, 2011)

VW T5 Steal wheels with tyres been taken from my VW Motorhome as I have upgraded to Alloys

5 No tyres 17" 215/60/17C

They are in good used condition as shown in photo's (cannot seem to add photo's)

3 wheels are Goodyear Cargo Vector tyres, 2 wheels are Dunlop Econo Drive.

complete studs and centre caps

Mobile 07801 515 446

£300.00 ovno

Cash on collection.

Based in N Yorks!


----------

